# ShrimpFever July Sales!



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

ShrimpFever.com Shrimp sales for July

Hey everyone, 

For the whole month of July, ShrimpFever.com will be hosting these following promotions. 

Yamato/Amano Hair Algae Eating Shrimp will be on sale for $1.29 (original 1.79$) 

Crystal Black Shrimp "Any grade you pick" - For only 5$ ea "limited quantities"
(original from 5.99-29.99) 

Crystal Red Shrimp "SS" Grades for only $10.99 ea (original $14.99)
Crystal Red Shrimp "SSS" Grades for ONLY $14.99 ea (original $22.99)

Gold Stripe Bamboo Fan Shrimps - A peaceful gentle filter feeder that you can mix along with any shrimp, ONLY for $2.49 ea (original $4.99)

I also have tiger shrimps, orange eye blue tigers, fire reds, painted fire reds for sale along with a great selection of borneowild stainless steel planting tools! 

Please pm or email me or even call/text me for anything! 

Tommy 
ShrimpFever.com 
416 616 5883


----------



## sfvan (Feb 2, 2012)

*shrimpfever*

I am interested to get some shrimps . Please let me know where is you location. 
Thanks
Van


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

The couple orange eye blue tigers I got off you are growing very quick and starting to show a nice blue on them, very cool shrimp to get


----------

